# Good Celtics beat writers?



## NBAtweeter (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been working on a site that displays Celtics related tweets and organizes them based on type (i.e. players, writers, bloggers). I have plenty of players and a few bloggers, but I'm struggling with finding enough good quality writers.

Do you guys happen to know any good writers I should add? I'm looking for guys that are good at breaking news or getting creditable rumors out. Not looking so much for the guys who like to talk about non-basketball or their personal life.

The only writers I've found that seem to only cover the Celtics are:
@pflanns
@zachlowe_si
@celticstown
@jcameratoNBA
@rich_levine
@globeceltics
@espnforseberg
@globegarydzen
@clns_brandon
@globebobryan
@benjeeballgame





The site can be found here if you want to check it out or see how the writers I have work currently: http://www.nbatweeter.com/celtics I'd appreciate any feedback on the site as well.

Any other writers besides the ones I'm using that you guys feels are worth adding?

Thanks again!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm not on twitter, so I'm afraid I can't be of much help here.


----------



## NBAtweeter (Apr 23, 2012)

Bogg said:


> I'm not on twitter, so I'm afraid I can't be of much help here.


No worries. That's part of the reason I started the site. Rather we like it or not, Twitter breaks a lot of news faster than anywhere else. Unfortunately twitter has a lot of garbage. This way, I kind of filter it out and then organize it beyond that.

Besides the ones I listed, I also found:

@sherrondbcsn
@stevebhoop


----------

